# Shbg too low?



## dk8594 (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone know the effects of having low shbg other than it making sex hormones more “available” 

My last two blood tests have showed me being lower than normal and I can’t find much literature on it that isn’t geared towards females. 

On the surface more free T sounds great if I am managing my estrogen , but there must be a “gotcha” in there somewhere. I just haven’t been able to find it.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

There's no 'females' in 2021. 

Get on with the times, will ya.


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 17, 2021)

Googled
There isn't *good or bad SHBG, just the levels that provide the best functioning for our bodies...  *Certain conditions, like hypothyroidism, obesity, Cushing's syndrome, and acromegaly (a condition where your body produces too much growth hormone), can also *cause low SHBG levels. Interestingly, insulin resistance, even without obesity, results in lower SHBG levels.*


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 19, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> There's no 'females' in 2021.
> 
> Get on with the times, will ya.



My bad.  I meant “chicks” ;-)


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

Interested to see the answer to this thread.


----------



## HankCash (Jun 7, 2021)

For me upping my pinning from twice a week to every day helped with getting my shbg levels to normal.  Too low can cause problems like Ed.


----------

